# "Clear Program Data and To Do List" Worked!



## pete491 (Apr 23, 2004)

After two years of flawless performance I started having spontaneous re-boots with my HR10 250. This would happen 2-3 times a week. The speed of the system had also degraded. After reading numerous posts here I decided to start with the selection "Clear Program Data and To Do List".

This worked great. It was like getting a new box. The system has not re-botted once in the last three weeks. Also, everything happens much faster. Overall response in all areas is significantly improved.

Re-entering the Season Passes and Favorites was a bit of a pain but I had recorded these screens on my DVD rcorder so it was easy.

Try this first if you are having this problem.


----------



## DAS37 (Apr 5, 2004)

That's good to know. I was considering a Clear and Delete Everything but that takes out your Now Playing List, which this option does not do. I have a lot of stuff on the List and I don't know when I will get to watch it all. Much easier to reset Season Passes, of which I only have 7 currently. How long did it take to perform?


----------



## pete491 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm not sure how long this took because I started it just before I went to bed. When I got up in the morning the process was complete but, although I could watch tv, it took most of the next day for all of the guide info to load.

Not losing your recorded programs is a big advantage of using this option although I went through and deleted many old recordings that I probably would never watch.

Recording shows and setting up Season Passes went from a couple of minutes to a couple of seconds. I had forgotten what it was like to have a reasonably responsive machine.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

About three months ago I did a "Clear and Delete Everything", which did the same thing for me: Sped up the interface and eliminated the spontaneous re-boots. (I didn't have any important shows in Now Playing at the time.)

Next time (a year or two from now) maybe I'll try "Clear Program Data and To Do List" instead. 

I was guessing that "Clear and Delete Everything" would have the same effect as defragmenting my hard drive. But who knows? Maybe TiVo's ongoing garbage-collection algorithm works so well there wasn't any significant disk fragmentation. :up:


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

I will probably do this myself once repeats start showing up. I have been putting the system on stand by and unplugging the unit for 10-15 minutes and plugging it into a new sockett which seems to work well for about 3 weeks although it is still a dog when it comes to speed but it stops the rebooting every night.


----------



## econnect (Feb 28, 2003)

since we are on the subject, what's the command to format hard drive ?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i never saw that option before....good idea! 2 250 drives really slows me down.


----------



## carlsbadd (May 14, 2004)

I have to say that I also had great results by doing this.
I did not want to loose my now playing list so I went this route.

I can now push record and not have to wait 5 minutes for it to take. It takes about 20 seconds now! I had to rebuild the season pass list and channel list but it was worth the time to do so.

My unit was barely functional , rebooting everyother day and very slow.

It's nice to have the unit running smooth again. I decided to not use thumb ratings anymore since I don't record suggestions anyway, I will see if this helps in the future.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

carlsbadd said:


> I have to say that I also had great results by doing this.
> I did not want to loose my now playing list so I went this route.
> 
> I can now push record and not have to wait 5 minutes for it to take. It takes about 20 seconds now!


even when you are recording 2 HD channels?


----------



## Maik (Jul 23, 2002)

Last night, my wife and I were watching 24 on ch 88. As usual, I was recording the show as we started watching about 20 minutes or so into it. At 9:45, the screen went green and there was nothing recorded for the next 30 minutes on that channel. The other tuner was ok and recording another show (Medium) but we were unable to see the final 15 minute sof 24. 
After Medium finished recording I started the "clear program data and to do list" which was finished by this AM. It will be interesting to see if the system works any better.


----------



## thumperxr69 (Mar 22, 2004)

pete491 said:


> After two years of flawless performance I started having spontaneous re-boots with my HR10 250. This would happen 2-3 times a week. The speed of the system had also degraded. After reading numerous posts here I decided to start with the selection "Clear Program Data and To Do List".
> 
> This worked great. It was like getting a new box. The system has not re-botted once in the last three weeks. Also, everything happens much faster. Overall response in all areas is significantly improved.
> 
> ...


Another easy way to remember all your season passes is to just use your trusty digital camera. 

T


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

reading off that tiny screen would kill me...i dont mind the dvd burner route and even writing a few down if i need to..i actually have all the SP in an excel sheet so except for updating them for new shows, old shows, and deciding which triple conflict to put on which machine, i dont have to do a lot


----------



## pezdoctor (Jan 2, 2003)

Worked for me as well.

I found that my Program Guide Data was good up to this past Monday, but nothing new showing after that. [I noticed this when my To Do List said that nothing was scheduled for the entire week.]
Previously, after trying an unplug/repower, and verifying that my Sat signals were good, the receiver indicated it was acquiring guide data for almost 24 hours but still no new Guide data. So I used the Clear Program Data option in the morning and by the time I got home the full Program Data was restored. Reset my Season Passes, and everything is fine.

*I also noticed that settings recordings and SPs was about 5 times slower when one or both tuners was set to an HD channel.
So to really speed up setting recordings, simply put both tuners on an SD channel first (as other posters have mentioned).

Keith


----------



## jpenneck (Sep 16, 2002)

It look a little over 2 two hours for mine to complete... now I just have to wait for the program data to download before I can re-create my season passes....


----------



## DAS37 (Apr 5, 2004)

Finally did this after 3 different spontaneous reboots last week while watching World Cup matches which, for me, was particularly intolerable. Took about 1.5 hours to complete but was well worth it. No reboots since and both recording and season pass management are now vastly improved in speed. Setting a program to record now takes about 2 seconds tops. Reprioritizing season passes used to take about 3-5 minutes and now took about 15 seconds. Guide scrolling and menu changing can still be sluggish if both tuners are on HD channels but still are faster than before.


----------



## cheridave (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes, I do this "delete everything about twice a year....at the end of the regular season and right before the start of the new season.

As far as "SPs" go....I just add them when the new show starts again, remember not all shows start during the same week and also some of the shows we like never come back (dropped).

I think I will try the "Clear Program Data and Do To List" this time before the new season starts and see what kind of results I get.

I agree with the above statements about the TIVO acts like a new TIVO.... everything is faster for at least a few months.

Happy Fathers Day!

Dave


----------



## DAS37 (Apr 5, 2004)

I too will now do this on a regular basis, perhaps quarterly. I have too much stuff saved but not watched at any given time to clear everything but this option seems to work good enough. I never have more than 7-8 season passes at any given time so redoing those is not that big a bother (especially when it goes faster after a clearing!). I will set the pass before the show's season run starts and delete it when it is over to keep my number of passes lower. With HBO, cable series and things like the non-stop season concept for 24, the traditional TV season is dying as an institution anyway.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I did a clear and delete everything about 10 months ago and it worked (no reboots and no late starts for recordings)... 

about 3 weeks ago, I started having late starts for recordings...then my unit just rebooted itself last week... 

I deleted half of my SPs (e.g. Sopranos, Rome, Scrubs) that I can always add later on (now I have about 20 SPs)...then deleted almost my entire now playing list (I needed the room for all the HD world cup anyway)... 

this seems to have worked fine...so you may be able to improve things without doing anything drastic...


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

pete491 said:


> After two years of flawless performance I started having spontaneous re-boots with my HR10 250. This would happen 2-3 times a week. The speed of the system had also degraded. After reading numerous posts here I decided to start with the selection "Clear Program Data and To Do List".


So is the instructions on how to do that in a thread on here? Or something in the HD10-250 manual? I haven't looked at mine in two years since we first got it.

Summer seems like a great time to do this since I'm not recording any Season Pasess right now. Could someone direct me to the instructions on how to do this? Our unit is becoming painfully slow these days.

Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

speedcouch said:


> So is the instructions on how to do that in a thread on here? Or something in the HD10-250 manual? I haven't looked at mine in two years since we first got it.
> 
> Summer seems like a great time to do this since I'm not recording any Season Pasess right now. Could someone direct me to the instructions on how to do this? Our unit is becoming painfully slow these days.
> 
> ...


p 107 

```
Reset Thumb Ratings & Suggestions. Removes all Thumb ratings and deletes the list of
TiVo Suggestions under Pick Programs to Record. It does not delete TiVo Suggestions
that have been recorded and are in the Now Playing List.


Clear Program Data & To Do List. Clears all program information, cancels all Season Pass
items and everything in the To Do List, and removes all Thumb ratings. It does not delete
programs in the Now Playing List. The HD DVR acquires new program information from
the Satellite over the next one to two days. Completing this process may take over an hour.


Clear and delete everything. Clears all Season Pass items, WishList searches, Thumb
ratings, TiVo Suggestions and Now Playing List recordings, program information, and the
To Do List and setup information, including the Channels You Receive and Favorite
Channels lists. It also clears the current password and resets Parental Controls to the
factory specified default. (If Parental Controls are on, the password is required to
continue.) Completing this process may take over an hour. Following a Clear and delete
everything, you must repeat Guided Setup. See page 21 for details.
```


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

what I've found helpful actually is to download it to my computers...i'm much more likely to search on there vs pull the thing out...also great reading for when you are bored at work or trying to help a friend 

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/learn/Manuals.jsp


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I think Cheryl is looking for step by step instruction on how to do it...I can give it to you once I get home (but I'm sure someone will beat me to it)...but it's very easy to find it on your Tivo...just press your directv button on your remote and go through the most likely menu options...you'll find those options soon enough...

Edit: oops...I guess you already did that!


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

Last night was the second or third time in a month we've had an evening of spontanious reboots. The wife lost two recordings in progress and got very creative with her cuss words.  

Glad I found this topic on "Clear Program Data & To Do List". I was preparing to "Clear & Delete" tonight and would prefer not to lose the Now Playing List.

Hopefully I'm successful as others with speeding up some functions. And the wife can go back to some cleaner vocabulary.


----------



## mikeg_ms (Oct 3, 2002)

georgemoe said:


> Last night was the second or third time in a month we've had an evening of spontanious reboots. The wife lost two recordings in progress and got very creative with her cuss words.
> 
> Glad I found this topic on "Clear Program Data & To Do List". I was preparing to "Clear & Delete" tonight and would prefer not to lose the Now Playing List.
> 
> Hopefully I'm successful as others with speeding up some functions. And the wife can go back to some cleaner vocabulary.


Hmm, mine's rebooting every 20 min. I just assumed a failing harddrive (it's 14 months old). I wish there was a way to tell. (other than trying this)


----------



## Mixer (Mar 5, 2005)

I noticed that everyone that has done this did so becuse they had reboot issues. I was wondering if anyone here thought that this would help fix my screen freezing issues. Most of my shows now and even when rewinding and watching something from the past 30 minutes has been freezing up on me as if there was really bad weather in the are all of the time. 

I was going to do a Clear and Delete Everything but this sounds like less of a hassle. 

I just wondered if it would help in my situation.


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

mikeg_ms said:


> Hmm, mine's rebooting every 20 min. I just assumed a failing harddrive (it's 14 months old). I wish there was a way to tell. (other than trying this)


Well at least this seems to be the lesser of the two evils. The problem with the clear and delete is we usually have quite a bit in Now Playing. My HR10-250 is about 17 months old FWIW.


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

Mixer said:


> I noticed that everyone that has done this did so becuse they had reboot issues. I was wondering if anyone here thought that this would help fix my screen freezing issues. Most of my shows now and even when rewinding and watching something from the past 30 minutes has been freezing up on me as if there was really bad weather in the are all of the time.
> 
> I was going to do a Clear and Delete Everything but this sounds like less of a hassle.
> 
> I just wondered if it would help in my situation.


You can certainly try it. Good luck. But this seems more like a dish / OTA signal issue. Is it freezing and pixelating? I'd try and determine if this freezing is happening on one, two, or all channels.

Before you do anything you might want to do a forced reboot.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

> I was guessing that "Clear and Delete Everything" would have the same effect as defragmenting my hard drive. But who knows? Maybe TiVo's ongoing garbage-collection algorithm works so well there wasn't any significant disk fragmentation.


Defragmenting the hard drive is not the problem with your HR10-250 being slowed down with time. The problem is the database TiVo created to track everything. Apparently, the chains of records they create get longer and longer with time and a clear and delete resets the database. TiVo re-wrote the database for Version 6, so if we ever get the upgrade the problem should disappear.


----------



## Mixer (Mar 5, 2005)

georgemoe said:


> You can certainly try it. Good luck. But this seems more like a dish / OTA signal issue. Is it freezing and pixelating? I'd try and determine if this freezing is happening on one, two, or all channels.
> 
> Before you do anything you might want to do a forced reboot.


I had rebooted a few weeks ago and it seemed to help but now it is happening again. It seems to happen on all of my channels. It could be a satelite thing as I did have some issues with it a while back.

I will try anothe rreboot then I will try this and lastly I will try a clear and delete everthing. If none of these work I will be replacing the unit.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

pete491 said:


> After two years of flawless performance I started having spontaneous re-boots with my HR10 250. This would happen 2-3 times a week. The speed of the system had also degraded. After reading numerous posts here I decided to start with the selection "Clear Program Data and To Do List".
> 
> This worked great. It was like getting a new box. The system has not re-botted once in the last three weeks. Also, everything happens much faster. Overall response in all areas is significantly improved.
> 
> ...


thanks for the idea - I'll stash this in my tivo bookmarks folder for reference.


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

georgemoe said:


> Last night was the second or third time in a month we've had an evening of spontanious reboots. The wife lost two recordings in progress and got very creative with her cuss words.
> 
> Glad I found this topic on "Clear Program Data & To Do List". I was preparing to "Clear & Delete" tonight and would prefer not to lose the Now Playing List.
> 
> Hopefully I'm successful as others with speeding up some functions. And the wife can go back to some cleaner vocabulary.


Performed this last night and it took slightly more than an hour. We were able to put back in 13 of the 35 season passes. Will complete most of the others once full guide data is available. (Actually, quite a bit populated overnight)

Changing Season Passes is significantly quicker.

Hopefully the weekly multiple reboots stop now.


----------



## dfreadhoff (Nov 20, 2003)

I am seeing similar problems. Partial recordings, very slow response times(30 seconds after hitting the button and reboots since Wednesday. I reset the Guide and 7 hours later, it still says deleting guide data. I am scared to do anything, but after 7 hours, am I hosed? Any ideas out there? There was a power outage around the time this all started...

Thanks in advance,
Dylan


----------



## dfreadhoff (Nov 20, 2003)

She said this process can take up to 24 hours to complete and to just hold tight. I will be biting my nails for another day waiting to find out if I have lost all of my shows...


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

doesnt this process delete channel logos??


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

gregftlaud said:


> doesnt this process delete channel logos??


I believe that is the "Clear & Delete" process.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm getting ready to try the Clear Program Data & To do List. i just jotted down my 48 seaon passes and the specifics for each one. I was just wondering if this will clear the info that tells the TiVo whether a program has been recorded in the past 28 days. I'm assuming I'm going to be getting some recordings I've already seen after i do this. Also, does this clear Wish Lists as well? I'm going to jot down that info as well just to be safe.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Note to anyone with a dvd burner or a vcr.

You can easily save all your SP and WL and all those screens on your units. Just before i upgrade etc, I spend about 1/2 hour flipping thru every screen and letting the DVD burner record it to the hard drive. 

Then, you can write stuff down if it's easier for you to do that way, I just like the other way as a 'backup.'


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

newsposter said:


> Note to anyone with a dvd burner or a vcr.
> 
> You can easily save all your SP and WL and all those screens on your units. Just before i upgrade etc, I spend about 1/2 hour flipping thru every screen and letting the DVD burner record it to the hard drive.
> 
> Then, you can write stuff down if it's easier for you to do that way, I just like the other way as a 'backup.'


ok...I must tease you a little...

1/2 an hour to save 10 minutes worth of writing?

THEN you backed it up by writing it?

OCD much?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ok it's not 1/2 hour..i pause maybe 3 seconds at each screen...i do have a ton on NP and SP and WL and it is a total of 3 tivos. I can't do the math as I can't read my own writing. 

oh and did you ever try to read my writing? you'd spend 2 hours recording it on the hard drive instead if you did  It's more of a backup for failing tivos and i've only done it maybe 6 times in my life. 

not a regular thing but after losing stuff on the drive, i think backing up the screens is a good plan


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> I'm getting ready to try the Clear Program Data & To do List. i just jotted down my 48 seaon passes and the specifics for each one. I was just wondering if this will clear the info that tells the TiVo whether a program has been recorded in the past 28 days. I'm assuming I'm going to be getting some recordings I've already seen after i do this. Also, does this clear Wish Lists as well? I'm going to jot down that info as well just to be safe.


Yes it will because it will be deleting the history as well. I know because it recorded the 3 Deadwood repeats on HBO Friday night. Don't know specifically about the wishlists. I'll have to check that.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

georgemoe said:


> Yes it will because it will be deleting the history as well. I know because it recorded the 3 Deadwood repeats on HBO Friday night. Don't know specifically about the wishlists. I'll have to check that.


Wishlists were indeed deleted as well. Now I'm just waiting for the Guide data to rebuild so I can start programming my season passes. At least the two shows set to record tonight were already listed. Hopefully by tomorrow morning I'll be able to go through and reprogram everything.

I really hope this solves my reboot problems. I also had a weird problem yesterday. I went to play The 4400 and was presented with a large blue error screen that I had never seen before. It stated that I had recorded on a channel I didn't receive and that the program did not record. I went back to Live TV, changed the channel, then went back to Now Playing. The program played with no problem.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

you'll have to setup many of your SP as WL for now...especially network shows that have no re-runs...here's hoping this solves your problems until 6.3 is released!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Anubys said:


> you'll have to setup many of your SP as WL for now...especially network shows that have no re-runs...here's hoping this solves your problems until 6.3 is released!


I hope so too... I've had my fill of missed recordings due to a reboot that results in a loop-crash, or of recordings that just stop even though the recorder did not reboot.

I just went and tried to repopulate my Season Passes. Out of 48 SP, I think I was able to enter 3 or 4. The guide data takes forever to repopulate. As for the shows that aren't on the schedule at the moment, I'm just going to wait until a couple weeks before they air to set up Season Passes. Nearly everything I watch is highly publicized. Hopefully nothing will sneak by me. I don't like using WishLists very often.


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Wishlists were indeed deleted as well. Now I'm just waiting for the Guide data to rebuild so I can start programming my season passes. At least the two shows set to record tonight were already listed. Hopefully by tomorrow morning I'll be able to go through and reprogram everything.
> 
> I really hope this solves my reboot problems. I also had a weird problem yesterday. I went to play The 4400 and was presented with a large blue error screen that I had never seen before. It stated that I had recorded on a channel I didn't receive and that the program did not record. I went back to Live TV, changed the channel, then went back to Now Playing. The program played with no problem.


It seemed to be that I had all my guide data populated in just over 24 hrs. Been back up since Friday night and everything is running smoothly. No reboots, no delays selecting items to record. Pretty nice.

No idea about your second problem. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

I just did the clear and delete everything on my HR10 as well. Although I did it because I upgraded the hard drive. There is a BIG difference in speed when I hit the record button now. I would say it used to take at least 20 seconds or more. Tonight it only took around 2 seconds. I'm sure once I get all of my 42 SP's back in though it will be slow as molasses again.  

6.3......SAVE ME!!!


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

ok i'm going on 3hrs now and this clear program data and to do list has not finished yet. is this common. i had like 18 season passes. or should i be worried?


----------



## dfreadhoff (Nov 20, 2003)

I let it go for 30 hrs and nothing. I am very scared...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

As of last night everything was in the guide data, so it only took about 12 hours here. Almost all of my 48 SP are programmed. I did two Auto Record Wish Lists for shows that don't get a lot of press that aren't currently airing any episodes.

Even with almost all the Season Passes reloaded, it only took a few seconds to enter the last few, as opposed to the 10 - 15 minutes it was taking previously.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

pjo for the fun of it, can you reorder just one pass and tell us how long it took?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

newsposter said:


> pjo for the fun of it, can you reorder just one pass and tell us how long it took?


Around 45 seconds. That's with 37 Season Passes and 2 Auto Record Wish lists. That's only 10 fewer Season Passes than when it took 15 minutes to re-order the Season Pass Manager.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

yah mine finally finished and it only takes like 5 seconds to set up recording and season passes ....yah!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Around 45 seconds. That's with 37 Season Passes and 2 Auto Record Wish lists. That's only 10 fewer Season Passes than when it took 15 minutes to re-order the Season Pass Manager.


boy you know how to tempt someone. I have at least 2X what you do but if there's that much difference..maybe worth the pain of doing this


----------



## dfreadhoff (Nov 20, 2003)

Finally, my "Clear and Delete Guide Data and ToDoList" finished after 48 hours. I thought it has history, but it came back. The reboots, the slow responses, partial recordings, every problem that I was having is now fixed. I am glad that TIVO redid the database for 6 and that I will have it before this ever happens again. This was the first time I ever questioned TIVOs dependablility.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

mikeg_ms said:


> Hmm, mine's rebooting every 20 min. I just assumed a failing harddrive (it's 14 months old). I wish there was a way to tell. (other than trying this)


I would certainly try it if I were you. You can't possibly be enjoying using it if it's re-booting every 20 min. And, it's a lot less drastic than declaring it a paperwieght.


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

newsposter said:


> boy you know how to tempt someone. I have at least 2X what you do but if there's that much difference..maybe worth the pain of doing this


Just make sure you do the "Clear Program Data/To Do vs. the full "Clear & Delete".


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

one problem i have...i doubt i can afford a unit down 2 days if this takes that long.

if need be, can you unplug and just start back up or is it a do or die thing?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

newsposter said:


> one problem i have...i doubt i can afford a unit down 2 days if this takes that long.
> 
> if need be, can you unplug and just start back up or is it a do or die thing?


well, I think taking two days was the exception, not the rule...mine took 1 hour...many people have reported a couple of hours...God only knows what it's doing once you start the process, so I'd be loath to interrupt it once it has started...

if your unit is rebooting and missing recordings, it might come to a point where the risk of having the unit out for 2 days is a small price to pay (since you're already paying it daily)...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well the only problems i have are speed and the occasional 'channel not available' message where all your channels go out. I've proactively rebooted each week but have no idea if that truly helps the channels error or not. 

I guess Ill have to look at Todo and see when the best time is


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

It's been a couple of weeks and I just wanted to post an update. I now have as many Season Passes and Wish Lists as I had before. Yesterday I deleted a Season Pass (Dead Zone) and it cleared immediately. I added a new Season Pass a few minutes ago and it took less than 30 seconds. Either would have taken 5 - 15 minutes previously.


----------



## jeffmooreaz (May 5, 2005)

I have a 14-month old HR10-250. I've had the "spontaneous reboot" issue, although mine was happening 6 or more times per DAY! After rebooting it would work acceptably for an hour or so and then get tremendously slow (slow to react to commands, freezing picture, etc.) until it would reboot again. Unwatchable in my opinion. I call D* tech support and they suggest the Clear and Delete Everything. 6 days later it still says it is deleting everything. If I unplug the unit, it resumes deleting when plugged back in with the same message. Any suggestions?


----------



## alv (May 6, 2004)

much easier to tune to non-channels (i.e. channe 1 and 2) before doing season pass work. The processor gets bogged down doing other tasks while watching actual shows. No shows = fast respone


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

alv said:


> much easier to tune to non-channels (i.e. channe 1 and 2) before doing season pass work. The processor gets bogged down doing other tasks while watching actual shows. No shows = fast respone


Even on dead channels (1 & 3) it would take mine 5 - 15 minutes to do any Season Pass additions or deletions. Now it takes less than 30 seconds, even if I'm parked on 2 HD channels.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> Even on dead channels (1 & 3) it would take mine 5 - 15 minutes to do any Season Pass additions or deletions. Now it takes less than 30 seconds, even if I'm parked on 2 HD channels.


ok...now you're just bragging!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Anubys said:


> ok...now you're just bragging!


 

I think I'm entitled to brag. I've been having crippling issues with my TiVo for a long time. Right now it's working like it was designed to. Forgive me if I'm giddy.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> It's been a couple of weeks and I just wanted to post an update. I now have as many Season Passes and Wish Lists as I had before. Yesterday I deleted a Season Pass (Dead Zone) and it cleared immediately. I added a new Season Pass a few minutes ago and it took less than 30 seconds. Either would have taken 5 - 15 minutes previously.


ok...'now' reorder one SP.....then i'll be impressed if it's still fast


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

newsposter said:


> ok...'now' reorder one SP.....then i'll be impressed if it's still fast


34 seconds.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

This may have already been posted, so forgive the smeek, but one way to improve responsiveness when re-ordering season passes is to first set each tuner to a channel that is not currently available. 

For example, set one tuner to channel 0, and the other to channel 1, and then do your SP maintenance. This stops buffering on both tuners and seems to greatly reduce the time the SP manager takes to complete its tasks.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

drew2k said:


> This may have already been posted, so forgive the smeek, but one way to improve responsiveness when re-ordering season passes is to first set each tuner to a channel that is not currently available.
> 
> For example, set one tuner to channel 0, and the other to channel 1, and then do your SP maintenance. This stops buffering on both tuners and seems to greatly reduce the time the SP manager takes to complete its tasks.


Yup... posted 5 posts above yours...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Yup... posted 5 posts above yours...


  Oops! Sorry about that. Umm, yeah, I think my mouse's scroll wheel was sticking that day when I posted. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> 34 seconds.


hmmmm is that with the approx 37 passes you mentioned before....i wonder if the time increases linearly or exponentially as i have at least 70.

It's 'almost' to the point my wife may be willing to take one machine out of commission for a worst case scenario of 2 days. But when i told her of your results, she said we have a lot more passes and she's right!

I'd imagine the Todo list (obviously a direct function of the SP list) being soooo long also has something to do with it. You'd think it's as easy as looking at the day / time of the potential conflict but it always seems to take more time.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

newsposter said:


> hmmmm is that with the approx 37 passes you mentioned before....i wonder if the time increases linearly or exponentially as i have at least 70.
> 
> It's 'almost' to the point my wife may be willing to take one machine out of commission for a worst case scenario of 2 days. But when i told her of your results, she said we have a lot more passes and she's right!
> 
> I'd imagine the Todo list (obviously a direct function of the SP list) being soooo long also has something to do with it. You'd think it's as easy as looking at the day / time of the potential conflict but it always seems to take more time.


I have closer to 50 SP at the moment.


----------



## charlesml3 (Oct 13, 2005)

OMG! This little tip needs to be pinned somewhere. I had about decided to replace the hard drive in my 250 because of the constant reboots. I just knew it was dying. I did the "Clear Program Data and To Do List" and that resolved the issue. Like everyone else here said, it also increased the performance in a huge way.

Awesome tip gang!

Charles


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I fixed my empty gas tank by filling it with gas.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i scanned this thread again to tell my wife about it....then i caught that 6.3 should take care of this? Is that the consensus or a 'hard fact'? With fall coming up, would be hard to do this in september. but to redo everything really would a pain so if 6 absolutely will do it, i'll waitl


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i scanned this thread again to tell my wife about it....then i caught that 6.3 should take care of this? Is that the consensus or a 'hard fact'? With fall coming up, would be hard to do this in september. but to redo everything really would a pain so if 6 absolutely will do it, i'll waitl


I don't think there are any "hard facts" when it comes to 6.3.


----------



## patyoung (Mar 3, 2004)

My unit was having a lot of the problems described in this thread, so I went ahead and did the reset on Sunday night. It still still says about an hour 3 days later. Should I panic?

Further, I was out of town and I think my wife unplugged it at some point. That certainly seems like it might be a problem, but I thought it would be OK by the middle of Monday. Any tips for it at this point?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> I don't think there are any "hard facts" when it comes to 6.3.


I guess i was hoping earl had 6.3 secretly being tested out the past 2 weeks


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

newsposter said:


> I guess i was hoping earl had 6.3 secretly being tested out the past 2 weeks


as you now know, he has a new toy to play with...I don't think 6.3 is on his mind right now


----------



## npm (Aug 9, 2004)

patyoung said:


> My unit was having a lot of the problems described in this thread, so I went ahead and did the reset on Sunday night. It still still says about an hour 3 days later. Should I panic?
> 
> Further, I was out of town and I think my wife unplugged it at some point. That certainly seems like it might be a problem, but I thought it would be OK by the middle of Monday. Any tips for it at this point?


Well, I have had mine going for 8 days and no love...

I have the 250GB original HDD and a 160GB HDD in there, so I am wondering if I should hold out any hope of this finishing and continuing to work. I have had the unit since Nov. 2004, so I can imagine there is a lot of clean up to do!

One side note, this unit had a fatal error message a while back and it took three days to do something and eventually came back on and has worked flawlessly until 3 weeks ago.

Any help or opinions would be helpful!!!


----------



## patyoung (Mar 3, 2004)

npm said:


> Well, I have had mine going for 8 days and no love...


Well, I gave up after another day and just got a new bigger HD and used InstantCake to load a default image. At least I'm back up and running with more space than before.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I had one spontaneous reboot plus 2 fatal errors when I tried to set up a show to record when the todo list already had two shows setup for that time slot... 

I had 42 SPs and 7 WLs 

I had done one C&D everything (the last option) just about the same time last year... 

so I decided to clean things up to get my HD-Tivo in tip-top shape before the NFL season...I ran the C&D (second to last option) last night at 10 PM...I didn't C&D everything because I have too many things I want to keep on my NP list... 

I checked it this morning at 5 AM and it was done...I had guide data for about 16 hours into the future...I setup 2 SPs and 1 WL for some immediate things until the guide data is populated enough to redo my SPs and WLs... 

I'll report later in the week on the status and speed...


----------



## avoiceoreason (Dec 7, 2001)

Tick, tock, tick, tock...

Like the Energizer bunny, mine just seems to keep going, and going, and going...

I'm at about 60 hours right now and the only thing I see is the antagonizing message that "this will take an hour." Right. And I only had about 10 SPs and maybe 10 recordings in the to do list.

I tried this after constant reboots, but I was also having freezes, pixelation, slow/no remote response. Was it just wishful thinking to believe this might have helped, or is my hard drive destined for the garbage can?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

your post makes me wonder...is it better to spend a few minutes manually deleting the SP and all the other stuff before you do the C/D????

anyone know enough about the code to tell us if that will speed things up ?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

update: 

I created 25 SPs (each took a second to run)... 

I created them in the wrong order on purpose, just to test the re-ordering...I re-ordered them and getting out took 42 seconds...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

superfast..impressive

anyone have any idea if there is risk to those of us with 'good' drives that dont yet have problems? Or by definition will this take less time if there are no problems?

I dont want to try this and then be out of a tivo for days on end...i'll be in 'big' trouble if that would happen


----------



## Ivan1670 (Mar 3, 2004)

OK I did the Clear Program Data and To Do list and the machine is working great. Now how do I get my season pass to only record on specific date and times? Example: I set up a SP on a show from the guide with a keep at most 5, the problem is that the show airs three times a week and I only want to record one airing a week.

Thanks


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if it's at the same time and day each week you can do a manual recording

tivo-7 shortcut


----------



## dcl5 (Aug 29, 2005)

I just got a new LCD and am trying to hook up my R10-250 to it. Now, I have to reboot my HR10-250 every time I turn off the computer. When I reboot it, it takes a long time to reload. Do you think this could be a fix for this issue?

Thanks if anyone can help or has had experience where you have reboot the TiVo every time you turn on the TV. I called tech support, and they said this is a known issue and recommended reformating the HD. Maybe this solution could work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AJ500 (Feb 22, 2002)

I've had a stock HR10-250 since June 2004. Response has been very slow, but today it rebooted 7 times during a record of a 3-hour OTA HD program.

I decided to Clear & Delete Everything. It took a little over 2 hours to get back to the Guided Setup.

Now, to get the guide data, setup SP, and hope that the reboots are just history.


----------



## avoiceoreason (Dec 7, 2001)

avoiceoreason said:


> Tick, tock, tick, tock...
> 
> Like the Energizer bunny, mine just seems to keep going, and going, and going...
> 
> ...


Well, I finally gave up when I got back from a week long vacation and it was still showing the "this will take about an hour" screen. I have officially declared mine dead. I have had eight Tivos over the years (longest one still going strong after 6+ years) and this is the first one to ever die on me.

Called DTV and they are sending me a new HR10-250 free of charge, and they claim it will be OWNED not leased. Lost a bunch of recordings, but at least DTV was willing to replace the unit w/ a quick phone call.

Interesting they did not mention sending the old receiver back to them. I assume there will be some mention of this in the box with the new receiver.

Anyway, clad the "clear and delete" worked for so many of you. I unfortunately was not among the lucky.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Update:

It's been 5 weeks since I did my Clear Program Data & To Do List. I still have the speed I was experiencing immediately afterwards (I have more Season Passes than I did before I did this). I did have a reboot a couple days ago. Nothing was recording at the moment and it happened while I was sleeping. The only reason I noticed was because the S0RT was gone.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

avoiceoreason said:


> Called DTV and they are sending me a new HR10-250 free of charge, and they claim it will be OWNED not leased. Lost a bunch of recordings, but at least DTV was willing to replace the unit w/ a quick phone call.
> 
> Interesting they did not mention sending the old receiver back to them. I assume there will be some mention of this in the box with the new receiver.


You'll need to return the old receiver. There should be a shipping label included with the new one. Keep your portion of the tracking receipt. There have been complaints of D* billing customers months later for the non-return of receivers that were returned. The only way the customers could prove the return was with the tracking information.

My receiver failed well out of warranty, but before this thread started. I returned it, like you, for a free replacement. That was a pretty good deal, but the downside was a two-year commitment was added to my account without notice.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks for torturing me with the good news

can anyone say definitively what happens if you pull the plug while this is going on? I absolutely can't go more than a few hours without even 1 of these tivos

Also, any ideas if manually deleting everything first helps speed it up? Deleting SP wouldn't be so bad, it's just all the other stuff that would take forever. But if it sped it up, i'd do it.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

whew ... after reading the horror stories about DOA machines after doing a CaD, I breathed a big sigh of relief when mine went to the Powering Up screen about 2hrs 25mins into it. I was getting late-starting recordings so hopefully this'll help.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tem said:



> whew ... after reading the horror stories about DOA machines after doing a CaD, I breathed a big sigh of relief when mine went to the Powering Up screen about 2hrs 25mins into it. I was getting late-starting recordings so hopefully this'll help.


I'm surprised you did this at this stage...with 6.3 coming to your machine any day now, I would've have toughed it out...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm happy to report my 70+ SP reordered in 30 seconds with 6.3. Of course i hope the audio drop out this morning OTA doesn't make me wish i kept the phone line unplugged. As a precaution ive unplugged my other receiver though


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

1) Does a kickstart code 58 accomplish the same thing (rebuild the indices for speed)? If so, is the SP/WL data retained?
2) Can anyone confirm whether "kickstart" works on unhacked HD250s?

http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22085

jdg


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Given no guarantee that 6.3b has fixed all the reported problems, this thread may still be relavent for the 3.1.5f stragglers.

I've had an HD TiVo for about a year: slow and reliable with 70 SPs and auto-recording WLs. A couple of months ago I started to get the "delayed recordings" problem (recordings occasionally starting 1-2 minutes late), with the problem increasing in frequency over the last month. I did the "CPD & TDL" overnight. The guide was pretty much populated by mid-day.

SP reorg is less than 30 seconds; adding a recording is less than 5 seconds, even when recording HD.

Looks like this will be a Christmas tradition until 6.3c is released.

jdg


----------



## audiodane (Oct 28, 2009)

Resurrecting the thread to add another success story here.. Documented my troubles in this thread: 540 rebooting after ~1-2 minutes; pyTivo related? 

Short summary is that I was experiencing reboots after about 1-3 minutes after the startup animation would finish. I'll probably never know the reason but I suspect it was related to attempting a Pull from a pytivo server with a script error in it (script error was my fault-- bad script mod on my part). Lots more details in the thread linked above, but short story is that all is working again now, and BOY am I glad I found this thread!

cheers,
..dane


----------



## Jann1 (Jul 17, 2015)

I thought I had killed my TiVo series 3 by unplugging it during this process. I had unplugged it because after three hours, the screen appeared frozen, no lights on the front and my little TiVo guy had turned an odd shade of purple.

I plugged it back in overnight and ignored it. In the morning, TiVo was back. Still no program data. I connected to TiVo again to get the program data and it finally succeeded (took three hours to download).

Try to resist the temptation to unplug your TiVo, but if you have, it's probably going to self correct if you walk away...for a longer period of time than you think..


----------

